
Using DNS as a thin ID system - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/03/04/usingDnsAsTheThinIdSystem.html
======
wibblenut
Neat. You could drop the HTTP part and use pure DNS:

$ dig @auth-ns hashed-password.andy.tel naptr

NXDOMAIN on failure, NAPTR record (or a set of records) on success.

Your comment about DNS being an API is right on.

